# Angelschein noch gültig?



## Burney (3. Januar 2016)

Hey,

hab da ne doofe Frage: Auf meiner Karte steht gültig von 2007-2016.

Heisst das, ich kann dieses Jahr noch angeln und muss erst 2017 den Schein verlängern?

Grüsse


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

ich würd´ mal ja sagen.


----------



## mieze691 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

da steht doch bestimmt gültig von tag,monat 2007-tag,monat 2016 ist aber sehr seltsames datum ?


----------



## Burney (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

Hey,

ich denke auch, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher...

Mieze691, nein...da steht nur gültig für 2007-2016

Gruss


----------



## Freakasod (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

Würde sagen das er 2016 auch noch gültig ist. Sonst würde da 2015 stehen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

Moin 

Meines wissens ist das einschliesslich,also bis Ende 2016.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*



Burney schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hab da ne doofe Frage: Auf meiner Karte steht gültig von 2007-2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

Hierbei handelt es sich doch gewiss um den Jahresfischereischein, oder. Dann nehme ich mal an das es ein 10 Jahresfischereischein ist, welchen du bereits im letzen ablaufenden  Jahr also 2006 hast verlängern lassen. Wenn dies die Gemeinde macht geht dir nämlich ein Jahr verloren, weil das Ausstellungsjahr, selbst wenn es der 30 Dezember ist leider als Jahr noch mit angerechnet wird. Du verlierst somit also ein Jahr. Würde aber in deinem Fall bedeuten, das das Jahr 2016 noch inklusive ist. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

Ist doch eh wieder in (fast) jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich....


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

Dürfte wohl ein 10-Jahresschein sein.
 Von einem 9er habe ich noch nie gehört.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

Bei mir ist der Schein lebenslang, musst aber alle 10 Jahre Fischereiabgabe löhnen...


----------



## Norbi (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*



Burney schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hab da ne doofe Frage: Auf meiner Karte steht gültig von 2007-2016.
> 
> ...



Moin Burney,Du kannst beruhigt 2016 angeln,denn 2007-2016 heisst= 1.1.2007 - 31.12.2016 gültigkeit.#h


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

Moin .

Da bin ich mal wieder froh in Niedersachsen zu wohnen.

Fischereischein----ewig abgabe ....waaasss.;+



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Burney (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angelschein noch gültig?*

Danke danke, dann hab ich die Bestätigung für mein Gewissen 

Muss ich nur nächstes Jahrbrechtzeitig dran denken...

Viel Dank an alle!!!


----------

